

The Avatar storage effect - robin_reala
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/21/avatar_storage_effects/

======
hugh_
I haven't seen Avatar, but at the very least it seems to be a masterpiece of
PR. I forget, now, how many articles I've seen describing every random aspect
of the production. How do they manage to get these written and published?

~~~
blhack
To be honest, I am more interested in the production than I was in the movie.

Maybe this means that Avatar was done well, but I wasn't terribly wowed by
anything in it. Yes, it looked real, but...so do movies that have no CGI at
all.

I guess my point is that the back-end stuff from this movie is the interesting
bit, so the PR is welcome.

~~~
gnaritas
> Yes, it looked real, but...so do movies that have no CGI at all.

Yea, but Avatar makes stuff that can't be real look real, which aids greatly
in being able to suspend disbelief and go along for a ride in someone else's
imagination. Movies without CGI just show me the boring real world I'm already
very familiar with.

~~~
blhack
No offense, but I'm betting there are _plenty_ of boring old real things that
you haven't seen yet and that most of them will blow your mind.

If this is just me, please don't tell me--being wowed by the real world is
_awesome_ :).

------
peterwwillis
I am not surprised Weta doesn't use Isiton. We've had nothing but problems.
But they are cheap. And Aspera _rocks_.

------
Raphael
I would have used BitTorrent.

~~~
hallmark
That does not seem to make sense here. BitTorrent is good for distributing
many copies of a file to many clients. The large number of BitTorrent clients
with full or partial copies of a given file can help transmit pieces of a file
to another client requesting a download.

In their case, the producers of Avatar needed to transfer large quantities of
data between two points - Los Angeles and New Zealand.

